# MTV Europe Music Awards: Die Gewinner



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2010)

*GaGa-Mania hört nicht auf!
MTV Europe Music Awards: Die Gewinner*​
Und wieder war es ein Abend für Lady GaGa (24). Diese Frau ist einfach unfassbar - und nicht zu stoppen: Konnte sie bei den MTV Video Music Awards schon acht Trophäen einsacken, war sie bei den MTV Europe Music Awards mit drei Awards mal wieder die absolute Abräumerin!

Sie bekam Preise für Best Pop, Best Female und Best Song, war aber leider nicht persönlich vor Ort und bedankte sich daher per Videoübertragung. Neben Lady GaGa gab es aber auch noch andere Preisträger in Madrid. Justin Bieber (16), wurde als bester männlicher Künstler und für den besten Push-Act ausgezeichnet und auch Kesha (23), Eminem (38), Katy Perry (26), Shakira (33) und Tokio Hotel bekamen einen der begehrten Preise.

Eva Longoria Parker (35), die als Moderatorin durchs Programm führte, bezauberte das Publikum mit unzähligen Kostümwechseln - darunter kam sie auch als überdimensionaler Schinken auf die Bühne, was wohl eine Anspielung auf Lady GaGas Fleisch-Kleid bei den MTV VMAs war. Mit rund 46 Millionen Fans weltweit war es eine äußerst gelungene Veranstaltung. Aber hier noch mal alle Gewinner im Überblick:

Best Song: Lady Gaga
Best Live Act: Linkin Park
Best Pop: Lady Gaga
Best New Act: Kesha
Best Female: Lady Gaga
Best Male: Justin Bieber
Best Hip Hop: Eminem
Best Rock: Thirty Seconds to Mars
Best Alternative: Paramore
Best Video: Katy Perry feat. Snoop Dogg 'California Gurls'
Best Push Act: Justin Bieber
Best World Stage Performance: Tokio Hotel
Best European Act: Marco Mengoni
Global Icon Award: Bon Jovi
Free Your Mind Award: Shakira 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2010)

Meinen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2010)

immerhin, Katy, Ke$ha und Shakira haben auch ein M bekommen.


----------

